# 5.7.902.XT862.Verizon.en.US



## D3_Jesus

* A new update has floated down to my phone from the heavens above "Tebow Style"*


----------



## buckmarble

Can you provide an update.zip?

Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki


----------



## Hashcode

FYI, It is currently un-rootable, and there is no way around it with a Root Keeper as it is complete images for most of the partitions.


----------



## shroyede

UPDATE.ZIP?

Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki


----------



## oostah

shroyede said:


> UPDATE.ZIP?
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki


when you download a update it puts a update.zip on your sdcard most of the time you have to get the zip before you do the update.


----------



## somemadcaaant

Still 2.3.4 GB...

-smc


----------



## koftheworld

Any idea of the changes?

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## nka

Hashcode said:


> FYI, It is currently un-rootable, and there is no way around it with a Root Keeper as it is complete images for most of the partitions.


I'm rooted on it, has the status changed of the ability to root this update? I'm a little new to the D3 game, so apologies if this is old news.


----------



## jellydroid13

extremely wishful thinking but has anyone checked if this unlocked there phones?


----------



## mhous33

Hashcode said:


> FYI, It is currently un-rootable, and there is no way around it with a Root Keeper as it is complete images for most of the partitions.


Thinking about picking up a d3 for a spare phone & would definitely want to root it. If it comes with this update already installed, would it be possible to fxz back to an earlier rootable build?


----------



## samsam1441

It isnt FXZ-able, my test device is stuck on 5.7.902. If anybody wants a download link I can provide one?


----------



## shroyede

That would be great........

Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki


----------



## koftheworld

Yes please!

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## buckmarble

samsam1441 said:


> It isnt FXZ-able, my test device is stuck on 5.7.902. If anybody wants a download link I can provide one?


See post below.

Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki


----------



## buckmarble

samsam1441 said:


> It isnt FXZ-able, my test device is stuck on 5.7.902. If anybody wants a download link I can provide one?


Id like to see if I can build a rom out of .902 but I need the update.zip to see which files were patched and I need the system dump for the completely patched files. The OTA updates only provide *.p files which are patches, not complete apks. Thanks in advance!

Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki


----------



## shroyede

I guess the .902 update.zip is like bigfoot....

Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki


----------



## STiK

buckmarble said:


> Id like to see if I can build a rom out of .902 but I need the update.zip to see which files were patched and I need the system dump for the completely patched files. The OTA updates only provide *.p files which are patches, not complete apks. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki


Here is the system folder pulled from the update. I refuse to post the full update.zip as I don't want to be responsible for people knocking their phones off of the upgrade path. As stated, this update is unrootable and you cannot go back via fastboot. Most of the partitions are flashed and system is formatted and a new system dumped onto the device so rootkeeper won't work.

*System Folder - 5.7.902.XT862.Verizon.en.US-system.zip File size: 200.92 MB*

The list of files included with the original update are as follows...

META-INF - folder
recovery - folder
system - folder
boot.img
bp.img
cdrom
cdt.bin
device_tree.bin
lbl
logo.bin
mbm.bin
mbmloader_hs.bin
mbmloader_ns.bin
metadata.gpb


----------



## buckmarble

Thank you!

Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki


----------



## mhous33

samsam1441 said:


> It isnt FXZ-able, my test device is stuck on 5.7.902. If anybody wants a download link I can provide one?


Is there anything about the .902 build worth mentioning? I haven't had any problems with .890 so far...


----------



## zombi3

mhous33 said:


> Is there anything about the .902 build worth mentioning? I haven't had any problems with .890 so far...


buck made a rom out of it for mavrom, and i did my own stock deodexed im still testing it out tho ill let you know any improvements if you want


----------



## SocalDroid

D3_Jesus said:


> A new update has floated down to my phone from the heavens above "Tebow Style"


I am currently running *stock 5.6.890 and rooted* and happy with everything on my Droid3. 
Is there a way to *disable all OTA system updates* on D3 (I have no interest in upgrading to 5.7.902) ?


----------



## samsam1441

SocalDroid said:


> I am currently running *stock 5.6.890 and rooted* and happy with everything on my Droid3.
> Is there a way to *disable all OTA system updates* on D3 (I have no interest in upgrading to 5.7.902) ?


Not exactly can ya disable them, if they come I'd say ignoring the update is the only choice as far as I know.


----------



## ScottyDsntKnow

Go into root exploerer and rename blurupdater.apk (I think that is what it is called) to blurupdater.bak

This will make the update program invisible to the system and when you do want to update just rename it back from Baker to apk. You can do this with any of the unremovable vzw bloat like blockbuster etc... you just need to buy root explorer from the market.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

